# Help with Bogies(trucks)



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Can anyone lead me to a good site that shows you how to attach bogies to railcars. And how to change the couplers.

I'm a total noob , please be kind.

Thanks.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you see a plastic pin in the center of the truck (bogie)? If so, simply pry it a little with a small screwdriver and it will pop out. Then put on the new trucks and re-insert the pin.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

xrunner said:


> Do you see a plastic pin in the center of the truck (bogie)? If so, simply pry it a little with a small screwdriver and it will pop out. Then put on the new trucks and re-insert the pin.


That's mainly the reason why I asked this question. 

I popped out the pin, switched the coupler, and when I went to put new pin in,
it just keeps falling out. Its like it doesnt fit tight anymore.

Is it ok to use a dab of glue?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Solved it.


----------

